# le Champion vs Century (Ultegras)



## lkh (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm looking at buying either a Century or Le Champion (Ultegra probably...maybe SRAM if I choose Champion). 

the Motobecane web site says:

Century Series: 3Road Built for Comfort | Triple ring drive trains afford lower gearing | Semi-compact geometry allows a more relaxed riding position

Le Champion CF Series: ProRoad Built for Speed+Comfort | Equipped with an eye for performance | Semi-compact geometry allows a more relaxed riding 

Is the Champion closer to a comfort or racer type bike? 
How different is the geometry/ride position on these 2 bikes really?
Motobecane web site seems to say they're identical?...
Le Champion
Century
(disclaimer: I'm very new to this and am probably missing something very basic...)

Can someone compare the geometry/riding position of either of these to a one of the current Trek or Specialized models? 

I had been looking at Trek 2.1 or 2.3, Specialized Allez Elite or Roubaix. 

Any other comments on above (or anything else related to these 2) would be very much appreciated.


----------

